# how to go about getting a dog into rescue



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

First off, I know nothing about rescues. I don't even know of any GSD rescues in this area. A co-worker of mine is moving and wants to get rid of his GSD before he goes. I don't believe he will go through the work of contacting a rescue, but would just take the dog to the shelter. This is a nice dog that I would like to see taken care of better than that. I am located in southeastern South Dakota. Does anyone have contact info for a rescue in the SD, MN, IA, NE area? I just don't even know where to start with this. 

Thank you.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

You can search for SD or NE GSD rescues on the internet; however, I believe most rescues do not take dogs directly from an owner simply because that makes it even easier for an owner to get rid of their pet. If confronted with either leaving their pet at a kill shelter or trying to work it out, get a family member/friend to take the pet, etc., most owners would probably be more inclined to do the latter; but if they can surrender to a rescue, they'll do that right off the bat. DO you understand?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we do have people here who know that info, but i just wanted to respond and say that sometimes from friday night to monday morning there are fewer people reading rescue posts and it may be a while before anyone answers. thank you for wanting to help this dog!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, thank you. Norma might be one...what is the name of her rescue? agilegsds would have her contact information, I believe. Here is a thread so you can PM: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD 

Now...if you want to increase her chances of being "accepted" (as many ins and outs as college admissions) an offer to foster her for the rescue would be HUGE. You may have to jump through a few hoops, but totally worth it when you see a dog with their new people that you helped to choose!

* EEEE! Forgot - make sure to check them against this list: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD *


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Theres on in Montana, I think its just named GSD Rescue of Montana. If you do an internet seach I'm sure it will pop up. 

Theres another board that Connie runs that deals more with the mid-west. Heres their website:
http://www.gsdwest.com

I'm sure you can find most of the GSD rescues in the midwest there.

How old is the dog? Based on my experience, German Shepherds tend to get placed pretty well in some of the South Dakota shelters. Now I haven't worked that area in about a year, so things could have changed but I use to get more people there looking for GSDs than I had dogs.

Good luck.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help you guys! The dog is about 2 years old, I think, neutered, working line, sable. I played with him a lot when he was a baby and he had the best focus I have ever seen in a puppy. He would probably be adopted from a shelter quickly, but I would like get him into a better home than with the first person to show up with $75.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think that's understandable. I can see wanting him to go to a good (emphasis on GOOD) rescue who will do more extensive screening and offer him a lifetime safety net in the event he ever becomes homeless again.

Getting him into a rescue will mainly depend on space. If adoptions are pretty high for GSDs in your area, then it may not be too hard. If space is tight, as dogsaver mentioned, they may prefer to focus their resources on the dogs whose lives are in jeopardy. 

If it's feasible, Jean's suggestion is an excellent one! Most rescues would be extremely receptive to a request for help if you're willing to foster the dog. They would likely take care of everything else - posting him, screening applications, home visits etc. It's just that foster space tends to be the limiting factor in how many dogs a rescue can help. When someone contacts me and they're willing to take care of that part, I will bend over backwards to assist them. My gripe is when people contact me and are asking me to do all kinds of things they're not willing to do themselves because I'm a "rescue person" never mind that it's just as inconvenient for me as it would be for them.

Thank you for taking an interest in this dog and trying to advocate for him! It sounds like you're a better friend to him than his owner at the moment.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

great suggestions from dedicated rescue people!


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Sarah,
I am up in Aberdeen, SD, teach K9 Kindergarten and love my pack of 3. 
Send me the particulars on this lovely sable boy and a phone number and I'll contact some people who may be able to help.
I am working on homing a sweet 5 yo female at the present time, however I'll see what I can do for this sable fella.

[email protected]

Thanks for your help with this sweet boy!
Patsy


----------

